# .
,  .

             .
,         -.     ,   .     .
    ,          .
      6-8 2        .        ,      50  100 .,  .

     ,            ,   .
           .

      50 .       /     ?

   ?   !

----------


## grandpa

.
    .

----------


## zas77

**,      .

----------


## marta88

,  ,     .          .

----------

1

----------

> **,      .


  !  -      .          ,       .

----------

> ,  ,     .          .


!    . 
 , ,  50 . (      ,    )    3,89 . /       12,85347 .     .
1        - , ..    50 .    ...

  .         6 %.          ,  "    2020 ."  50 .
  ,    ,     (  ),   ,        ,   .   ,     .
         .  ,     -       ,    -  ,    .

,  ...

----------


## marta88

.

----------

